# which barclays card



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

hello all just after some quick advice.

I'm after that barclays card that rewards you when you spend but i dont know anything about credit cards.

can some one recomend one for me?

i've got good credit rating/no mortgage/planning on paying every month. probably spend about £500 everymonth .


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/credit-cards/credit-cards-v2/

5th card down mate.


----------

